

How to crack a Microsoft interview - rvivek
http://blog.interviewstreet.com/?p=649

======
kevin_morrill
This doesn't discuss much about passion for the product, which was always my
first question and most important criteria.

Most of my interviews would revolve around telling the candidates, "Assume
you're hired and you just started this morning. What would you do now?" The
great hires already had tons of ideas and could demonstrate how they'd hit the
ground running both with ideas and the execution to make it happen.

In general, approaching job interviews as something you need to crack or
prepare for probably means you're looking for the wrong job. Really the job
you want is the one you've already spent your whole life preparing for.

